# Lighting for 35L Scapers tank?



## MrHidley (3 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

Just purchased a Scapers tank for my office at work, but need to get a light for it. I'd rather and LED, because of the size and minimalist design of most units. Does anyone have any recommendations? The main two I've looked at so far is the Dennerle Power LED 5.0 and the Aquael Leddy 6w. I'm not looking to grow anything massively demanding, tank will probably be a fairly classic iwagumi with a hairgrass carpet. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pablo (3 Jul 2016)

What's a scapers tank ?


----------



## Alex J (3 Jul 2016)

I'am using the Aquael leddy 6w "Plant" in a 35  litre low tech which is working well


----------



## MrHidley (3 Jul 2016)

pablo said:


> What's a scapers tank ?



It's a tank where the front a sides are one piece of acrylic with curved corners instead of joins.








Alex J said:


> I'am using the Aquael leddy 6w "Plant" in a 35 litre low tech which is working well



I am planning on injecting Co2 into this tank, what kind of plants are you growing in your low tech?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

Hi
There is a fair amount of led lighting on Amazon for aquariums!
hoggie


----------



## Alex J (3 Jul 2016)

At present i have Leganandra meeboldii ,Hygrophilia difformis , Staurogyne repens , Crypto' lutea "hobbit", crypto' bullosa , A small Nymphia Stellata, and Heteranthera zosterifolia, Cardamine lyrata


----------



## MrHidley (4 Jul 2016)

I've ordered a Power LED 5.0 from Dennerle. Two reasons, I prefer the aesthetics over the Leddy, and the adjustable height is a big deal. I have no idea what sort of PAR it will deliver, but i'll check it with my meter and report back. Money being no issue I would have ordered a Flex Mini, but seeing as work is paying for this, I didn't want to take the piss.


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jul 2016)

MrHidley said:


> I've ordered a Power LED 5.0 from Dennerle. Two reasons, I prefer the aesthetics over the Leddy, and the adjustable height is a big deal. I have no idea what sort of PAR it will deliver, but i'll check it with my meter and report back. Money being no issue I would have ordered a Flex Mini, but seeing as work is paying for this, I didn't want to take the piss.



I'm enjoying lower power lights over higher ones, in tank set ups such as this; means you can keep the light on longer, less risk of an algae farm


----------



## MrHidley (9 Jul 2016)

I haven't set up the tank yet, still waiting on some bits and bobs, however I've played around with the light a bit, and I'm very impressed. Here are a couple of pictures from my 60P, top picture is my Satellite Plus Pro which I imported from the states, running at 80%, second picture is the Dennerle Power LED 5.0.

Current Satellite Plus Pro Light

Dennerle Power LED 5.0

As you can see the light is pretty powerful, Par at the top of the tank just below the waters surface is just around 150 and at the bottom of the tank (30cm deep) is around 40 this is compared to about 70par from my Plus Pro. Colour rendition is pretty nice too. I'm looking forward to setting this tank up in the coming weeks.


----------

